

Ask HN: Silence in Lisp community - kung-fu-master

What happened with Lisp community? There is no new announces, success stories etc. Lisp bloggers stopped to update their blogs. Is this the end of Lisp era? Maybe Python/Ruby/... occupied a niche of Lisp?
======
Luyt
The Lisp era will never end. As a matter of fact, it rebooted a few years ago
with the birth of Clojure. #Clojure on FreeNode is a very active channel.

------
skocikk
Maybe because they are busy programming (check Github). Writing code is
usually more fun than writing blogs.

~~~
kung-fu-master
I have found 31 repos on Common Lisp. Clojure - 3956 repos.

Compare to: Ruby - 141811 repos. Python - 67482 repos.

It seems that writing on Ruby is more fun than writing in Lisp.

------
JoachimSchipper
Clojure is making a lot of noise, at least.

